# Exhaust



## Saintjona711 (Jun 22, 2021)

Need a little help. Have a 2 gen 2018 1.4T ecotec and I'm looking for a down pipe ,does anyone know about anyone making them or prefabricated to fit my engine??


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I know for the gen 1 they offer them but never seen a gen 2 specific part now that I think of it, you might have to go a custom route but hopefully someone can elaborate more on this


----------



## Saintjona711 (Jun 22, 2021)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I know for the gen 1 they offer them but never seen a gen 2 specific part now that I think of it, you might have to go a custom route but hopefully someone can elaborate more on this


Thank you sir ,yeah they do and for the gen 2 but only the first half of the 2016 model ,zzp performance has them. Definitely feeling ill have to go the fabricated way.


----------



## emimald391 (9 mo ago)

DOWN PIPE CRUZE TRACKER 1.4 TURBO - 3,0" , FOR GM - CLICK ESCAP-THS BRAZIL | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DOWN PIPE CRUZE TRACKER 1.4 TURBO - 3,0" , FOR GM - CLICK ESCAP-THS BRAZIL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




this is the best i’ve found i already posted it on another post but i dont know for sure if they ship to the US


----------

